# Review: Troy Lee Designs A1 Drone Helmet



## jeffro (Jan 16, 2004)

Other reviewers claim this helmet is very hot. Just curious how you're judging ventilation and in what conditions? I need a helmet with more coverage than what I have but I also need good ventilation for slow climbs in the humid months.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The best helmet you can buy!! Vents work great!!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a great helmet, durable, light, cool, and not way expensive. I replaced Fox Flux (had two)helmets which was my go to helmet for the past five years. This helmet is far better in every way.


----------

